# Would you?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

For a breeding pair of your dream herp, would you give up all your other exotics?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

i would definetly not give up all my other exotics : victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

For your DREAM animal? damn right.
Oh well looks like im the only one so far. 

Saying that i dont know what my dream herp is yet so who knows.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

No because I'm too attached to my reps :lol2:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> For your DREAM animal? damn right.
> Oh well looks like im the only one so far.
> 
> Saying that i dont know what my dream herp is yet so who knows.


i seconded that


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I wouldnt I love my other pets too much


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

No, purely because I'm hobbyist pet keeper, not a breeder. I like my snakes for their individuality, and yeah I'd love a bright purple lavender bloodred, but I'd be more bothered about having just one for me, rather than breeding. I may breed in the future, but it's not a priority.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I dont even know what my dream rep is so No


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

On the face of it my initial reaction is no, BUT if this means you could NEVER keep your dream species it changes somewhat doesnt it?

Im not sure I would because my dream species if part of a genus I already keep - if the animals I kept were wildly different from what I really wanted, I would think about it more seriously.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

well at the moment I would love a *breeding* pair of Black pythons (boelens)
As noone else has any (breeding ones) and they have proved almost impossible to breed in captivity it would be doing them a service too.
Plus the fact they cost so damn much means i would have to sell most of my reps to pay for them anyway.


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

no they are part of our family it's just as bad as buying an animal an getting rid of it cos summit better comes along, it's not fair on the animal.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

No, not really, because my dream herp is just a fancy corn snake (I won't say what morph)... and currently will be easily obtainable within a few years (i say easily, i mean, imported from the states for a grand or 2)

Now if i wanted it that badly at the expense of the rest of my collection, I could sell up, and get 3 pairs with the takings :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

No, purely because I enjoy working towards my dreams, rather than ditching in everything I've already worked hard for.
Once you have your dream herps, what would you do next?!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmmm....
I think without knowing what your dream herp is its a void question.

BUT I can say no anyway as I wont swap any of our reps for anything else anyway so its an honest no way.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Of course, who else could boast a breeding pair of T-Rex:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

I already have my dream snakes : victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

alot of people say ooh no i wouldnt swap my snakes for anything.

Watch the classifieds - You will see plenty of those same people swapping them for cash soon enough :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a pair of perfect breeding basins and i'd chuck it all and just do them. heck might even do a deal with the devil!!!:grin1:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Tops said:


> alot of people say ooh no i wouldnt swap my snakes for anything.
> 
> Watch the classifieds - You will see plenty of those same people swapping them for cash soon enough :lol2:


Not from me you wont.
I would be suprised if anyone who says they wouldnt, then does unless circumstances force sale and its that or not being able to pay the rent etc.



HABU said:


> a pair of perfect breeding basins and i'd chuck it all and just do them. heck might even do a deal with the devil!!!:grin1:


What are basins then?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

basin emeralds....sorry about that!!:grin1:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Could never give up my reps! Not even for a breeding pair of Komodo dragons!:lol2:
Ben


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Nope, id just work harder until i can afford a pair of my dream animals: victory: i love my reps, couldnt give them all up.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I voted no simply because my dream herps are something I think I will acheive whilst still keeping what I have now


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I voted no :grin1: Id miss my other reps too much :grin1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Of course, who else could boast a breeding pair of T-Rex:lol2:


But that wouldn't fall under the category of "dream herp" ... since they weren't, by definition of reptiles, actually reptiles. Much more like birds.

Granted, I said no... but if I could have a breeding pair of, say, magpie-sized Utahraptor (again, not herps! BIRDS!) I'd be tempted. If I could have a breeding pair of monitor-sized actual flying (but not fire-breathing) dragons (and again, they wouldn't be reptiles, they'd have to be warm-blooded to sustain flight) I'd be tempted.

But for any extant true reptile, something that's within the realms of reality to own?

Not a chance.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I've voted no.

My animals are much more than a simple collection to me. they're my life. each has their own quirks n personalities..n to me they're my kids...sad that may be i couldn't care.

If getting my dream herp meant i'd have to get rid of my animals..then nope. Or i'd wait till the existing ones had died before getting them.


sorry for the boring answer! :razz:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I would for a breeding pair of Gilas.:grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Andy said:


> I would for a breeding pair of Gilas.:grin1:


exactly what i was just about to write!


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

god i wouldnt the amount of traveling and money i have put into them.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I started keeping snakes again 'cos I missed the carpet pythons. If I wanted my dream snakes (diamond pythons) badly enough I'd get them. I prefer to keep carpets and spend some of the difference on nice kit for them.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

No I would not give up my other herps.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

no way, as I couldn't part with all my individuals characters-which are part of the family now:smile:
breeding will happen perhaps at some time but deffo not a priority for me.


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

A definate no from us. We find it hard enough to let our hatchlings go never mind any of the adults. We love them so much that we would love to give up work and just spend our time with the reps and I love my job(Sue). 
To be honest we dont really have a 'dream rep' they are all special to us.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

asm1006 said:


> no way, as I couldn't part with all my individuals characters-which are part of the family now:smile:
> breeding will happen perhaps at some time but deffo not a priority for me.


Dont you have a snake that went up for sale just before or after you posted this? :lol2:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

i'd have a good think about it.... but i know all my snakes personalitys - little quirks that make them mine, i really get attached to my snakes.


good moral dilema though


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

i put no
If i bred my royals every year from when they're old enough, based on 2 females-6 eggs per female-£50 per hatchling it would only take 7-8 years to get the money for a breeding pair of Caramel Albino Royals.
I might even get more than 6 eggs each but then i may only get 3-4 from each one year so it evens itself out.
Basically NO, I enjoy the reps I have now too much to get rid of them for something else.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

nah, not even for a breeding pair of Anne McCaffrey style dragons :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I already have breeding pairs of my dream animals... so no.


----------

